#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-14
<cbx333> こんにちは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-15
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<hito_jp> でも歩きながらなので考え事には向きません
<jkbys> 車に気を付けてください
<hito_jp> 牽かないようにですね！
<jkbys> hitoさんが牽引するのか・・・
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110215
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<hito_jp> 上流サーバはアップグレードをしくじったので、再インストールをお願いしました。
<hito_jp> 3/中旬ぐらいまでにはなんとか。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> あとIRCミーティング上報告するのを忘れていましたが（メンバ用メールは流れていた）、qpstudyに出てきました
<mizuno> 見てました
<jkbys> なんでしたっけ
<nobuto> チームレポート用にメモしておきます。 < qpstudy
<hito_jp> http://sites.google.com/site/qpstudy/qpstudy05
<jkbys> キューピー3分クッキング にみえた
<hito_jp> IRCミーティングのページに「今月のチームレポート」ってのを作ってそこに書けばいいですか？
<nobuto> hito_jp: そうです。お願いします。
<jkbys> ではよろしくお願いします
<jkbys> 他になければ議題のほうへ
<hito_jp> というのも定型化しておきたい……
<jkbys> 今月のチームレポートですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting に「次回のチームレポート」とかいう見出しを作って書いていく、でいいでしょうか
<hito_jp> ちゃんと整理してどっかに書きます。別ページの方がいいかもという検討も必要な予感がする。
<hito_jp> どっかに、じゃないな、議題として。
<jkbys> そうですね、ではお願いします
<jkbys> アクションアイテムは以上でいいでしょうか
<jkbys> では議題へ
<jkbys> UbuntuオフラインミーティングKansai 10.03
<jkbys> 3/19での開催を検討中
<jkbys> 会場は空いていることを確認済
<jkbys> お手伝いは前回のスタッフに打診中
<mizuno> はい
<ikuyaNOTE> ああ、メールのお返事忘れてました（ぉ
<mizuno> 年明けにやるといって放置してたんで、そろそろ開催をと
<jkbys> 遅い新年会ですね
<mizuno> 2010年度忘年会ですね
<jkbys> 調整中ですってことで次へ、でいいですか？
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Kaizen ProjectのBug Expire設定
<hito_jp> スタッフに手を挙げてくれる方はplzは次回でいいですか？
<jkbys> https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Expiry
<jkbys> 現状は無効（自動でExpiredにしない） - Incompleteに設定して追加情報が提供されなくてもバグ報告はずっと有効
<jkbys> 有効にすると - Incompleteに設定して60日間動きがないとステータスがExpiredになり、バグのリストに表示されなくなる
<jkbys> 現状では次のリストのうち60日以上動きがないものが対象 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-jp-improvement/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=none&search=Search
<jkbys> [ ] 有効にする？ - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-jp-improvement/+configure-bugtracker
<hito_jp> expireは+1で。
<mizuno> はい、おそらく次回までには前回スタッフの予定がわかって、募集かける必要がわかるとおもうので > スタッフ募集
<jkbys> 私も+1
<nobuto> +1
<mizuno> +1
<ikuyaNOTE> +1
<jkbys> じゃあ設定しま
<jkbys> した
<jkbys> 他になにかあるでしょうか
<jkbys> ではおわりましょう
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<hito_jp> ibusの兼が目鼻つきつつあるような、という情報共有はしなくてよいですか？
<nobuto> debdiffは添付しました。が、後でバグ報告に追加しますが、その変更は必須ではなくなりました。
<nobuto> というのは、
<nobuto> 昨日ぐらいにlocaleに変更が入って、すべて同じ値を返すようになったっぽいので、パースエラーというのはなくなりました。
<nobuto> ので、変更が入っていない状態でもインストール後にibus-anthyが使えます。
<hito_jp> 修正がmustからshouldになった、という理解でよいですよね。
<nobuto> はい。
<hito_jp> 必須ではなくなったけど今修正しておいた方がいい、というロジックで登録しておくのがよさげに見えますが、そんな感じで？
<hito_jp> 登録つーか更新か
<nobuto> コメントで追加しておきます。
<ikuyaNOTE> upstreamで変更しているので、現状のままで動くのであればpatchはいらないと思いますけどね
<hito_jp> はい。でもnattyリリースまでにlocaleの挙動が戻らないという確信が持てないです。
<ikuyaNOTE> それは確かに
<hito_jp> 挙動的に完全に妥当なパッチですし、今あてとけという主張をするのが妥当かなーと。いう直感。
<ikuyaNOTE> メンテナの判断に任せればいいような気がしますね
<ikuyaNOTE> 誰がメンテナなのか分かってませんけど。。
<nobuto> とりあえず、状況の変化をコメントするということで。
<hito_jp> 事実としてこうだよ、という話をして、「これは自分の意見なんだけど」と前置きして、locale直ったとはいえ今直しておいた方が良いように見える、ぐらいの主張をしてもらうということで。
<hito_jp> 状況の変化だけだと、じゃあ直さないって言われてしまいそう。直した方がいい、っていう意見がある上でNo、と言われたら、将来なんかあったときにそれなりに対応してもらう根拠にできる気が。
<hito_jp> という程度の「気がする」レベルの布石をひとつ。
<nobuto> ではそういうことで。
<hito_jp> 全面的におまかせで申し訳ないですが、よろしくお願いします
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<nobuto> はい。
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> では22日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした。車を轢かないように帰ります
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-17
<startagainlol> would you say using japanese ubuntu would help in learning japanese?
<pze7> 皆さん、こんにちは。Ubuntu 10.04でのフォントについて質問があります。
<pze7> 日本語を入力するとき、なぜか漢字だけはTakaoフォントではなく、明朝体の中国語のフォントで表示されます。
<pze7> システム自体の言語設定は英語です。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-02-19
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-13
<hiroyuki2> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-14
<North> It's very silent.
<North> who is your favorite Korean singer group?
<Saiki> こんにちは皆
<NWMonster> こんにちは
<Saiki> 私が質問を持っていて、ubuntuに関係があって、唯一の解放〔リリース〕は今すぐ漆で、ゆえにここにいます。 誰でもubuntuの上のvitaを使うことを試みて、そしてもしそうなら何が起こりますか？
<Saiki> (ちょうど自分を覆うために、翻訳サービスを使って、私がアメリカ人です
<Saiki> 私は、私がすぐにしている買い物の上のいくらかの未来の知識のためのこの情報を捜しています。
<Saiki> また私が希望を持って日本人よく通じています...
<NWMonster> 英語でもいいですよ
<NWMonster> 私も日本人じゃないけど
<NWMonster> lol
<NWMonster> vita?
<Saiki> yea
<Saiki> the playstation vita
<Saiki> it's only out in japan at the moment
<NWMonster> yes,i see.
<NWMonster> I think it's ok,I had copy game and music to my PSP on linux.
<Saiki> yea, I'm wondering how the vita handles on linux. seeing as it's not a normal USB device
<Saiki> and there's not CMA for linux
<NWMonster> yes,use it as a normal USB device.
<NWMonster> like a USB flash drive.
<NWMonster> try wine and opencma
<Saiki> it works as a USB device on linux?
<Saiki> and open CMA is just a hacked CMA, I have that on windows now
<NWMonster> wine
<Saiki> ok, so no different than windows. I was afraid of that..
<NWMonster> and you know,you can use psv's internet browser to connect to your computer ,and download files to your psv.
<NWMonster> but you need a wireless device.
<NWMonster> nothing need worry about.vbox+private winxp,best way to solve this question.lol
<NWMonster> *pirate
<NWMonster> lol
<Saiki> I have win 7 :P
<Saiki> and it's 100% legit retail
<Saiki> aynwhos.. time for bed.. be well
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<wataken44> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> 議事録やれる人いるかな
<mizuno> さかもとさんに
<jkbys> さかもとさんいるかな
<jkbys> いないようだ
<jkbys> 水野大先生にやってもらうしかない
<mizuno> ちょう出先ですが
<jkbys> ΩΩΩ
<jkbys> 無理ぽいか
<mizuno> 友人宅に呼び出され、いきなり嫁を紹介されて戸惑ってるところなう
<jkbys> その嫁は3次元でしたか
<jkbys> とりあえず、アクションアイテムにある俺の項目について独り言を残しておく
<jkbys> wwwのデザイン刷新(jkbys)
<jkbys> トップページを作ってみたので、今週メンバーに見てもらうつもり。
<jkbys> あとで確認用のURLをメンバーに投げます。
<jkbys> wgetでワイルドカード証明書が検証できない問題の調査(jkbys)
<jkbys> 中間証明書を入れていなかったのが原因だった。入れて問題なくダウンロードできるようになった。
<jkbys> これは中間証明書入れわすれてましたごめんなさい。
<jkbys> 独り言終了
<jkbys> hitoさんｷﾀｰ
<hito_mobile> 椅子と机がないー。
<jkbys> その状態で議事録を取ってくれるとかhitoさんさすがです
<hito_mobile> えー、喋れますが、ログまとめとか無理っす。
<jkbys> とりあえず議事録やる人がいないので私が独り言を打ち終わったところです
<hito_mobile> 無茶ぶりすぎる！
<wataken44> わたしで良ければとります
<jkbys> だれだっけ
<hito_mobile> メンバーじゃないときびしい……
<wataken44> はい。わかりました
<jkbys> だが申し出る勇気に拍手したい
<jkbys> ありがとうありがとう
<hito_mobile> まさしく。
<jkbys> 議題もないし今日はお流れかな
<hito_mobile> たぶんあと十回ぐらいでていただければメンバーじゃないけどいいやとかなった気はします、
<wataken44> はい
<hito_mobile> まぢで椅子とかないのね新宿……！
<jkbys> そんなの置くと座ってIRCにふける人が続出する
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120214
<wataken44> オープンスペースではみないっすね・・・
<jkbys> 水野さんが友人嫁の目を盗んでやってくれた
<jkbys> だが議題がないので終わりかもしれない
<hito_mobile> スタバ見つけた！
<hito_mobile> えー。
<jkbys> なんか議題あるかな
<mizuno> んー
<hito_mobile> 新サーバーもういちだい増えるよって報告しましたっけ。
<jkbys> 覚えてないけど私の記憶は便りにならない
<wataken44> 先週のMeetingでは見てません
<jkbys> 何に使う感じのサーバーですか
<mizuno> 猫サーバーの置き換えとか
<jkbys> 猫をサーブしてくれるのか
<jkbys> hitoさんはベンティアドショットヘーゼルナッツバニラアーモンドキャラメルエキストラホイップキャラメルソースモカソースランバチップチョコレートクリームフラペチーノ を注文中かな
<mizuno> なにそれ
<wataken44> スタバで一番長い注文
<hito_jp> 上流用とアーカイブ二号機に分けられます
<jkbys> なるほど
<hito_jp> 当初は上流とアーカイブ二号機（通算四号機）をセットにする予定でしたが、上流マシン（小林さんの足元のやつ）を専用マシンにできてちょっとしあわせ？
<jkbys> 上流マシン（実家の猫が上で寝て止まることがある）を専用マシンにできると幸せ
<hito_jp> あれ、水野さんログ取れるなら無理しなくていいかな……。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<hito_jp> じゃあ頼んでおきます。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 今日はもう
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 雑談だけですか？
<hito_jp> 明確な議題がないですが……どなたか？
<Emmanuel_Chanel> いえ，べつに．
<jkbys> 特になさげかな
<Emmanuel_Chanel> まあ，確かに，私は，いつもは，用事でもないと話しませんね…
<jkbys> あ、OSCのセミナーの内容を書くというのをアクションアイテムに加えないといけない
<jkbys> 他は思いつかない
<hito_jp> あとはイベント的にどっかに登録にいかないと、とかを含めた「イベントページ作成手順とテンプレート」は着手したいので水野さんよろしく（キラーパス）
<mizuno> なんだってー
<hito_jp> （キラーはキラーでもパス受けた人死ぬ的な意味で）
<jkbys> 水野さんは東京これるんだっけ
<mizuno> むりぽ
<mizuno> それキラーパスじゃなくてシュートで味方を撃ち殺してるんでは
<jkbys> 味方だったの？
<mizuno> 衝撃の事実
<hito_jp> まあそんなあたりでいいのかな。
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<Mocchi> 遅くなりました。
<Mocchi> え、おわり。。。
<jkbys> 来週も火曜22時でいいですか
<hito_jp> 来週はがんばります（しくしく
<mizuno> おせええ
<Mocchi> ごめんなさい（ぐはっ
<hito_jp> 次回、道場に遅刻してフルボッコにされるさかもっちー。ご期待ください。
<chonan> 今回は(も?)ほぼ見てただけだった。
<Mocchi> ひぃ〜
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした。
<jkbys> では次回は21日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<Mocchi> お疲れさまでございました。
<hito_jp> うーん、テストカバレッジのサウンド周り、なんか修正する必要はないでしょーか > 坂本さん
<hito_jp> flash入れて音出るか試せ・Skype入れて音出るか試せ・ふつうに音出るか試せ、ぐらいはテストするのがいいのかなぁとは思っているのですが。
<hito_jp> （テクノロジ的にはFlashとSkypeは一緒じゃんという気がするけどなんか念の為）
<Mocchi> hito_jp: SkypeはPulseAudio直結だけど、Adobe Flash PlayerはALSAのアプリケーションだった気がします。
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120214 サーバー関連なんかあったら足してください
<Mocchi> んで、PulseaAudioを削除すると（普通の人はしないでくださいね）、SkypeがALSAのアプリケーションになるっていうように記憶してます。
<Mocchi> hito_jp: テストカバレッジのサウンド周り、考えておきます。Wikiページありましたっけ？
<hito_jp> あー。partnerから入る奴+新しめの環境だとそうなりますね。
<hito_jp> いや考え無くていいです。
<hito_jp> 考えても妙なものが出てくるのは歴史が実証している！（誰がやってもいっしょ
<hito_jp> 思い出すなら歓迎。考えるのは手間増えるだけで地雷埋設大会にしかならない。
<hito_jp> で、とりあえず自分が覚えていたのは「Flashだけ音でない」「Skypeだけ音でない」「普通に音でない」の3種類。
<hito_jp> サーバー関連は今の記載でOKかと。総じて問題なっしんぐ。 > 20120214
<hito_jp> あと3分ぐらいで移動しようかと思うので、まだ相談させろいうなら止めてください> さかもとさん
<Mocchi> hito_jp: ないっす。
<hito_jp> じゃあそいうことで。お疲れ様でした。
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でしたー
<mizuno> ではもっちーログなげよろしく
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-15
<huayra> Hey there. I found a fantastic piece of documentation for the Varnish Cache accelerator and Modules, but it is currently only available in japanese
<huayra> I work at Varnish Software and we would like to include it as part of our tutorials
<huayra> but first we need to translate it... and so i wanted to check here if someone can point me to the Japanese Translation team to see if someone can lend the world some knowledge and get this great resource be available to the English speaking community, as well :)
<huayra> The material I am talking about is here: https://github.com/xcir/C81-VarnishCache-inline-C-VMOD-guidebook
<huayra> well, if someone is interested please drop me a line at huayra@ubuntu.com - thanks in advance!
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-17
<Yogsterr> Hi
<Yogsterr> Anyone here?
<Yogsterr> I made some japanese dishes can you tell me if they look authentic?
<Yogsterr> http://s10.postimage.org/5zc9nur07/80171134.jpg
<Emmanuel_Chanel_> I don't know... Where are you from?
<Yogsterr> Denmark
<Emmanuel_Chanel_> Hvordan har du det?
<Yogsterr> Are you danish?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> No, Japanese.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> There is ##japanese on this network.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Maybe, better for you to ask the question on that channel.
<Yogsterr> sure
<Yogsterr> http://postimage.org/gallery/jij56ly
<Emmanuel_Chanel> This channel is also a social channel, though.
<Yogsterr> here is a gallery of some of my food creations.
<Yogsterr> Its a few pages long, maybe 5-6 pages long
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-18
<amigojapan> hi Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! Long time no see!
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: yeah, sorry, I forgot to join this channel when I changed IRC clients
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ok.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> amigojapan: How do you like your IRC client, compared with xchat?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-02-19
<huayra> Any idea on how to contact the Japanese translation team regarding documentation?
<huayra> There is some material in Japanese that needs translation to English
<Emmanuel_Chanel> http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ is the official website of Ubuntu Japanese Team...
<huayra> thx Emmanuel_Chanel
#ubuntu-jp 2013-02-12
<jkbys> こんばんは
<mocchi> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130212
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<hito_jp> 来週で開放されるので仕事できるかも！　って思ったけど今週は進捗ありません。
<jkbys> OSC Tokyoで配るDVDの中身とラベルデータを作って注文する(jkbys)
<jkbys> ちょっとバタバタしててあまり進んでませんが、ラベルデータはいただきました
<jkbys> あまり時間がないので、来週末のOSC Tokyoは手元でDVD-Rに焼いて、ラベルも
<jkbys> プリントして、グッズ類と一緒に荷物に入れておこうかと思ってます
<hito_jp> はたしてDIYできるものに価値はあるんでしょうか……ということは考えた方がいいかも
<jkbys> どうだろう
<hito_jp> 「Japanese Teamのリーダーが作りました。仰向けで」というところに価値があるかどーか、ですね。
<mocchi> 仰向けファンが喜びそう
<jkbys> 個人的には普段から配布しているCDの価値というのもよくわからないけど
<hito_jp> まあ自宅の回線が3Gオンリー、しかもSBMみたいな事案はありえるから意味がないわけじゃないですね……
<hito_jp> たぶんプレスCDかつ会場限定配布だから意味があるんですよ。
<jkbys> まぁ、使ってもらう契機にはなるのかな？と思ってる
<hito_jp> 限度なく配れるし。
<chonan> 会場で何らかの付加価値をつけるというのは?
<hito_jp> いくやさんのサインか……
<jkbys> 一応うぶまがのバックナンバーとか最新の仮想マシンイメージなんかが入っているというのは意味があるのかなと
<chonan> やべえ、欲しい、いくやさんのサイン
<mocchi> いくやさんのサインか・・・（大事なことなので略
<hito_jp> ああそうか、今回のやつはダウンロードできないから意味ありますね。枚数限定ですが配りましょう。
<jkbys> うぶまがの販促にもなるといいなと願いつつ
<jkbys> Alt+Tabが効かない ピンチだ
<jkbys> なおった
<jkbys> 今週もチームレポートは連載だけかな
<jkbys> 1月のは後で書きにいっておきます
<hito_jp> よろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> （来月はでかいのがあるよーあるよーあるよー
<chonan> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> でかいの？
<mocchi> 3月何かありましたっけ？
<chonan> 渾身の単行本ですね
<jkbys> hitoさんの渾身とか恐ろしい
<jkbys> OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013TokyoSpring
<jkbys> 2/22 - 23です。セミナーと懇親会の申し込みをお忘れなく。
<jkbys> 荷物送るのとか忘れないようにしないとな
<mocchi> アクションアイテムに加えておきますね
<jkbys> ！
<jkbys> それがいいわ
<jkbys> OSCで他になければ次へ
<hito_jp> むしろ配送予定日を谷さんに伝えておけばいいのでは……
<jkbys> 谷さん？
<jkbys> [ ] 配布メディアがDVDになった点をWebページに反映させるか？
<jkbys>     http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu
<jkbys>     http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/japanese
<jkbys>     IRCMeeting/20130205 のミーティングでご指摘をいただきました
<jkbys> http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/ubuntu からは、先週のログを斜め読みしたときに「CD」って書いてた部分を消してしまいました
<chonan> なるほど
<chonan> wikiでもないので迷ったのですが議題に入れさせていただきました
<jkbys> http://www.ubuntulinux.jp/japanese のほうも、Desktop CDじゃなくてDesktopイメージとかに変えたほうがよさげですね
<hito_jp> Desktop DVDの方がよさそうな気がします。
<hito_jp> 必要なのはDVDなんじゃー、100円ショップででも売ってるから買ってきいやー、というオーラがあったホグあいいかと。
<jkbys> USBに入れてインストールする場合もあったりするみたいだけどどうなんだろう
<jkbys> たいていDVDだからDVDがいいんかな
<chonan> 基本はDVDということで
<hito_jp> Desktopイメージって書くコースだとDVDって目立つように書いておく必要がありますかね……
<chonan> 雑誌の付録もOSCで配るのもDVDですし。
<jkbys> じゃあDVDに変えて
<jkbys> 12.04以前についても触れている関係で
<jkbys> デスクトップ版 日本語 Remix CDを使ってインストールを行った場合 の部分だけ デスクトップ版 日本語 Remix DVD（12.04以前はCD）を使ってインストールを行った場合
<jkbys> としておけばいいかな
<chonan> 12.04以前のやつをDVDに書き込むとインストールできたりするのかな?
<jkbys> できますね
<jkbys> ただ、配布名としては「Desktop CD」でした
<chonan> でも、「12.04以前はCD」というのは親切な気がします
<jkbys> 全部に（12.04以前はCD）とつけるのはうざすぎるので、そこ1箇所だけにつけとこうかなと
<chonan> よさげな気がいたします
<mocchi> よいと思います
<jkbys> じゃあそういうことで
<jkbys> nagakazu さん、ご指摘ありがとうございました。
<nagakazu> いえいえ。
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが、他になにかありますか
<chonan> 私からはありません
<mocchi> ないです
<hito_jp> 自分もないです
<jkbys> では来週も火曜22時でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<chonan> 　はい
<jkbys> では19日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130212
<mocchi> chonan: いつもどおり送信などよろしくお願いします。
<chonan> mocchi: 了解いたしました
#ubuntu-jp 2014-02-11
<jkbys> こんばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2015-02-10
<mocchi_> こんばんは
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<mocchi_> 議事録準備するのでお待ちください
<mocchi_> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20150210
<hito_jp> ちこくしましたがこんばんは。
<mocchi_> こんばんは
<mocchi_> あれ、リーダー？
<hito_jp> ぬぬ。反応がない、ただのあおむけのようだモードですか？
<mocchi_> 寝返りが打てない状態・・・。
<mocchi_> どうしましょ。
<hito_jp> peers?
<mocchi_> ノ
<hito_jp> ……スキップでいいしょうか……議事録作ってもらったあとでごめんなさい感はありますが
<mocchi_> そうしましょうか・・・・。
<mocchi_> chonanさん来た。
<chonan> すまほからなう。
<hito_jp> むりげーパターンだった……
<hito_jp> 飛ばしましょう。たぶん来週でもOSCには間に合う。
<mocchi_> 了解 > 飛ばす
<mocchi_> devsumiha
<mocchi_> 残り時間的にdevsumiの話は無理そうですね。
<mocchi_> では来週2/17（火）にまたということで。お疲れさまでした。
<chonan> すまね... orz
<hito_jp> 火曜日じゃない方が安定するかもですね……（へろへろ
<mocchi_> あー確かに。
<mocchi_> それも次回の議題に入れときます。
<mocchi_> 更新しました。https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting
<mocchi_> それでは〜
<jkbys> 意識を失ってた…スマヌ…スマヌ…
#ubuntu-jp 2015-02-14
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Ubuntu Server を使った、特大ファイル鯖兼インターネット鯖兼ルーターのPCを自作したいなと思っているのですけど、フォーラムとかここは場違いでしょうか？
#ubuntu-jp 2016-02-15
<zorzevic> Hi all, I have a problem with the defaulf japanese font in ubuntu 15.04 (例えば、骨の"口"は左にある) and I would like to change it. Is there a ;ethid you would recommend?
